# For all those who are at the "last straw" over up front pay.



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Farewell to everyone that goes over this new up front pricing dealio...

Like many who have come before you, you stuck it out until the pay/conditions became unbearable.

I will not forget you and I will forever be the cranky SOB *****ing and moaning about days long gone when pay was good.

Like the last wave of quitters it pained me to see how you were treated,

But i'm not surprised anymore. I haven't been surprised by any paycut since about 2016 or so. The 2015 one sucked and surprised me, the 2016 one broke my spirt, but no one of the pay cuts in the last 6 years have really been a surprise. The only thing that has suprised me is the new and inventive ways uber has hidden pay cuts. 

While we wished that uber could treat us decently they have proven yet again that we are all dogshit in their eyes.

If you have any messages for the newest wave of gullible idiots who take your place allow me to pass on the well wishes or words of warning.


I'll continue "barely counting" as an uber driver and that ever present example of the grass being greener on the other side.












To all those who said "uber will never cut our pay as far as they did in Orlando..

To you I have to say..

I warned you.

To the cranky SOBS who stick around with me, any predictions on what form the next paycut takes?


I'm predicting a monthly subscription that the drivers have to pay to maintain eligibility on the app without any increase in pay.


----------

